# Christmas Soaps



## Krazekelly (Nov 8, 2013)

Did something a little different this year. I like the way they turned out.  I did have to even out the red glitter on a few of them. Got carried away.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 8, 2013)

Omg, those are beautiful!  How did you do the tops!?


----------



## savonierre (Nov 8, 2013)

wowser, those are gorgeous..


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 9, 2013)

what are the images made of? how did you get everything to stick?


----------



## Krazekelly (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks! Everything is cp soap. I used a mold for the candle embeds and made them a few weeks ago. I piped cp soap for the Christmas trees, gift boxes and all the decor on them.  I had some mp stars for some but piped the other stars.


----------



## Tienne (Nov 9, 2013)

Now *that *is the art of soaping at it's finest! What intricacy and attention to detail! I can only imagine the care and time you put into making them.  They're simply stunning. You deserve some kind of an award for creating those little beauties. Well done!


----------



## Saswede (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow!  That looks like a LOT of work - and they turned out beautifully.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## osso (Nov 9, 2013)

These are great!


----------



## renata (Nov 9, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 9, 2013)

Those are gorgeous! You did a wonderful job, beautiful swirls and I'm impressed with the detail and your patience in making them. I agree with Tienne you deserve an award for the beauty of the soap, creativity and implementation of it. Also, I love the red in your swirls. Do you mind if I ask what colorant you used?


----------



## Krazekelly (Nov 9, 2013)

Y'all are sweet! Thank you and yes it was a lot of work. I thought about what I wanted to for weeks before I made them.  The red is a combo of BB electric bubblegum, burgundy and red oxide. I used the same amount of green and red for my swirls but as you can see, the red is way more prominent. I scented with eucalyptus and spearmint.


----------



## hlee (Nov 9, 2013)

These are just amazing and I can't imagine the work that went into them.
The candles especially remind me of some of the Xmas ornaments my grandma used to have on her tree.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 9, 2013)

Krazekelly said:


> The red is a combo of BB electric bubblegum, burgundy and red oxide.



Thanks for the info. I don't have those micas but I think I have something similar which I could try blending.


----------



## kazmi (Nov 9, 2013)

OMG Krazekelly, I can't imagine the time, effort, and thought that went into your soap!!!  absoluting gorgeous!  

Hazel if you have a merlot or burgundy mica and a hot pink mica/colorant it will come a perfect Christmas red.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 9, 2013)

kazmi - I have bordeaux and neon pink. I could try a blend with them. Thanks for the suggestion. :grin:


----------



## Ancel (Nov 9, 2013)

Amazing! Patience, dedication and a steady hand  Well Done! Love the swirl too, and actually really like the size of the soaps too. Nice work.


----------



## Tienne (Nov 12, 2013)

Hazel, I was just watching Soaping 101's latest video and she suggests you can get a perfect xmas red by mixing 3 parts electric pink to 1 part red vibrance mica. (Below her video in the description box she has a link and a code to get a 5% discount on the colours at Nurture Soap Supplies.)

As a side note, if you're out for a xmas green too, then she says to use equal parts electric green and green vibrance mica.

(They're already offering 10% off on colourants so I reckon the 5% code would be on top of that? That would make most sense, anyway.)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0ExefrkB7c[/ame]


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow! Those are amazing!! Do you sell them, or are they for gifts? Either way, people are going to go crazy over them! I had never thought of piping designs on top of my soaps, which is ridiculous since I am a pastry chef and pipe elaborate Christmas cookie decorations every year. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 12, 2013)

Those are really beautiful. Kudos to for patience and application.  WOW.


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, great job, those are so pretty!


----------



## Krazekelly (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks again everyone!!  Yes, I am doing a couple of markets before Christmas and will be selling them. Any leftovers, I'll give for gifts. 

Funny, because I always pipe soap cupcakes but never thought about playing with all the other piping tips I have til now. If you can do it with frosting why can't you do it with soap?! It's just waiting for the soap to reach the right thickness but not waiting too long. That's where the patience comes in. LOL

Here's a cake I made and some roses I played around with. 














PinkCupcake said:


> Wow! Those are amazing!! Do you sell them, or are they for gifts? Either way, people are going to go crazy over them! I had never thought of piping designs on top of my soaps, which is ridiculous since I am a pastry chef and pipe elaborate Christmas cookie decorations every year. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Nov 12, 2013)

Whoa! Your soap creations are amazing! Love, love, LOVE the cake! Its gorgeous. What is it scented?


----------



## Krazekelly (Nov 12, 2013)

The cake is Ralph Lauren Romance. This fragrance accelerated so my layers were not swirly like I wanted but it didn't turn out too bad.


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Nov 12, 2013)

Oooo great scent! I love the fact that it is more layered rather than swirls all over- it  looks more realistic. Great job!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow! That is a gorgeous soap! I agree with scrubbadubdub that the layers make it look more realistic. 

_*@ Tienne - *_

Thanks for the info. I've only got neon red and bordeaux which now that I think about, won't work because I have tested them together. I'm not going to worry about it right now since I've got several reddish colored micas and I'm not making Christmas soap.


----------



## Saswede (Nov 12, 2013)

Stunning soaps ..... Love the cake and the roses.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Very pretty .


----------



## athallr (Nov 14, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## renata (Nov 15, 2013)

That is really amazing!


----------



## kellistarr (Nov 19, 2013)

And the award goes to...  Your soap is just GRAND!  Absolutely artistic!  I cannot stop looking at all the detail.  Loved the cake as well. All soapmakers want their soaps to be used, but honestly I would buy it and not use it, too pretty.


----------

